# Taste of Martin County winners... us!



## K-Fed (Apr 13, 2013)

We took first in three out of the four catagories that we entered in. Best salad, best entree, and best presentation. It's a charity event for big brothers n big sisters held out doors. It gets extremely busy doing around 1000 small tasting portions of the three dishes we brought. This is the first time that we, Sandhill Cove, entered the event and the first time since its inception 17 years ago that someone has taken three awards.. I just wanted to share my excitement with the crew. It was a fun day to say the least with the director of operations of SHC feeding us beers all day long sweating it out in the sun. 














That's my mug on the left in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## K-Fed (Apr 13, 2013)

forgot this pic...


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow! Congratulations!!


----------



## don (Apr 13, 2013)

Congratulations on the hat trick!


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 13, 2013)

Congratulations, that's a great achievement! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## turbochef422 (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats. That awesome.


----------



## turbochef422 (Apr 14, 2013)

What was it you made that won?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 14, 2013)

cheers to the victors!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats Iceman!
So awesome to do the charity work too. 
Congrats to your crew too. Enjoy, we don't often get recognized for the work we do.


----------



## K-Fed (Apr 14, 2013)

turbochef422 said:


> What was it you made that won?



Pad Thai. Brought my wok burner and woks from home. We all worked on every dish except that one. It was all mine. Only downside was I was cooking pad Thai all day and got little face time with the crowd. I was however getting elbows in the ribs and constant updates from the other guys on how much people were enjoying it. Even a couple women from Thailand stopped by my wok station to talk about food. Said I was doing an awesome job for a "white boy".


----------



## G-rat (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats!! Food looks terrific.


----------



## GLE1952 (Apr 14, 2013)

Great work and great cause!


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 16, 2013)

Congratz "White boy, not bad." All kidding aside, I sometimes miss doing functions like this.


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 24, 2013)

Awesome Job!


----------



## Miles (Apr 27, 2013)

Sweet! Congrats!


----------

